# After 31 Years Goodbye to BIOS and Hello to Faster Booting Computers in 2011 with UEF



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

After 31 Years Goodbye to BIOS and Hello to Faster Booting Computers in 2011 with UEFI.



> *The age of the Bios was starting to hamper development as 64-bit computing became more common and machines mutated beyond basic desktops and laptops.*


-- Tom


----------

